#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Archer C20 e Archer C50

## andersonfire

Boa tarde Senhores!
Com esse isolamento social to com um tempo sobrando resolvi atualizar alguns dos nossos roteadores ai fiquei em duvida

Temos em nossos clientes Archer C20 e C50 

Onde o C20 promete uma total de 733 Mbps entre as frequências e o C50 1.2Gbps sendo que as portas WAN e LAN dos 2 dispositivos é 10/100 

Como entregar velocidades superior a 100Mbps se as portas são 10/100?

----------


## nps

Nenhum desses entrega velocidade acima de 100Mbps, TEM quer ser esse Roteador Wireless Gigabit Dual Band AC1750
Archer C7 ou intelbras ACTION RG 1200 esses os barramentos são 10/100/1000

----------


## andfonsek

Esse modelo Archer C50 tem variação de modelo? Pois eu tenho vários deles em minha rede e eles são sim porta giga, eu coloco ele para entregar banda de até 300 mega, inclusive em minha casa eu uso um desses e no wifi 5ghz eu consigo testar até 200 mega tranquilo

EDIT:
Pesquisando aqui no site da TP-Link, achei o modelo que eu uso:
https://www.tp-link.com/br/service-p...5-v4/#overview

Como pode ser observado, esse é porta giga, mas o modelo dele é o Archer C5, e não C50, eles são esteticamente iguais  :Proud:

----------


## andersonfire

Certo amigos 

Mais ainda não entendi de que forma os roteadores vão atingir as velocidades prometidas que inclusive esta no datasheet dos equipamentos

----------


## rubem

Só um detalhe: Roteador NÃO é feito apenas pra provedor distribuir internet a partir da wan!

Por exemplo nesse exato momento estou num desktop conectado via cabo num roteador, e nesse mesmo roteador está conectado via wifi um netbook onde armazeno umas coisas, tô rodando podcast armazenado nesse netbook, passa por wifi e vai pra lan1. Aqui do lado tem outro netbook, esse rodo p2p e armazeno o que pego por eles, ele se conecta via cabo do mesmo roteador, na lan2, mas na TV da sala, conectada via wifi, tem um filme rodando aqui. Ou seja, eu que nem uso nada avançado poderia estar rodando 200Mbps agora SEM nenhum tráfego na wan. Imagina early-adopter que tem mais coisas em casa.

Fora as conexões wifi>wifi mesmo, a maioria do conteúdo que vejo no tablet e smartphone é via wifi, vejo o conteúdo salvo num netbook conectado via wifi, daria pra trafegar 200-220Mbps sem nem passar por lan, menos ainda por wan. Roteador é feito pra atender múltiplos perfis de cliente, não só a dona-de-casa que só usa wifi pra navegar (Assim como montadora fabrica carro de 4 lugares mesmo pra quem é solteiro ou pra casal sem filhos, o produto atende múltiplos perfis, não tem um produto pra cada perfil).

----------

